
We’re Getting Very Close To The Perfect MacBook - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/17/13-inch-macbook-pro-review/
======
pelargir
For me, a non-Retina 13" MacBook Pro with upgraded memory and SSD hard drive
approaches the perfect machine. It's cost effective and blazingly fast. The
extra cost associated with a Retina display isn't worth it to me, especially
given the premium Apple charges for the SSD upgrade.

------
elliott99
would get if 15"

~~~
Cookingboy
The first Macbook Pro w/ retina IS 15"

~~~
elliott99
oh woops, thanks, my bad.

